# 55 feet of freight train



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)

I took this picture last night while running my railroad. 
One USA Trains GP7 with Airwire900 control....showed no signs of weakness....pulled it like a pro. There's 30 cars including the caboose. 
Brian B.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2008)

Brian, 
Nice job looks great.... 
Nick..


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice indeed. I only own 15 cars, so can't make anything longer than that! Jerry


----------



## Dr G (Jan 16, 2008)

Brian, 

That is sweet!!!!! I see three of Burl's high cubes in that consist. I need to get those, they look beautiful. Did Burl do the decals for you? I found a picture of a NS waffle box car just like Burl's kit and thought that would be great, but it is an internet photo so getting the car data and other small lettering for having decals made might be tough. If a set exists in white all I would need is the NS logos and car numbers. Inqiring minds want to know. 

Thanks.


----------



## leikec (Jul 19, 2008)

Another O scaler bites the dust - and then lives happily ever after... 
Jeff C


----------



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks guys, 

Dr. G, 
I had Stan Cedarleaf print decals from my artwork. 

Jeff, 
I've seen that 'leikec' handle over at the AtlasO forum....have you too abandoned 'O' scale also? 

Brian B.


----------



## ConrailRay (Jan 2, 2008)

conrail waffles.... yummy!! 

Looks great!


----------



## yutzk (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By ConrailRay on 07/26/2008 7:41 PM
conrail waffles.... yummy!! 
Looks great!




Ditto....Time to save up for a kit o Burl's!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2008)

Kevin, did you get the engine? and how do you like it.. 
Nick..


----------

